# Bolt and Charter Premium channels pixelation



## bobbypats (Jun 19, 2016)

Alright, I am continuing to have issues with pixelation on a few premium channels (some Starz, Cinemax, and the NFL Network). I have confirmed my connections with the TA and Bolt are per the recommendations and that the cable card is paired. SNR looks good and it is a straight run from outside to this spot.

Any ideas or things I could try or at least a fact base on how to resolve this with Charter(if it is a Charter thing?). I am about to get thrown out of the house because of the the issue along with the Bolt. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

bobbypats said:


> Alright, I am continuing to have issues with pixelation on a few premium channels (some Starz, Cinemax, and the NFL Network). I have confirmed my connections with the TA and Bolt are per the recommendations and that the cable card is paired. SNR looks good and it is a straight run from outside to this spot.
> 
> Any ideas or things I could try or at least a fact base on how to resolve this with Charter(if it is a Charter thing?). I am about to get thrown out of the house because of the the issue along with the Bolt.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


Have Charter in NC and today, got a 3rd service call this week for the same issue. Pixelation (or tiling) can be cause from line noise. I also have all homerun connections and the last service tech checked each line manually and did find a little noise in my modem line and replaced on rg6 connection to fix it. Also replaced the splitter @ the entrance to be sure. The tech also checked my signal level at the pedicel and it was great.

My guess is this is an external issue with a cable. Charter may need to have a field tech come out and check the line for noise/signal level. For me, when it rains, the tiling gets bad enough for the picture to drop out. My issue is on ALL HD channels. I recorded some and took video with my phone to validate as it does not do it all the time.

Both my BOLT and my XL4 have the same issue. I do believe this is a Charter issue. But they will push back and want me to take a POS Charter DVR.

Will update after Charter comes back out today....


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bobbypats said:


> Alright, I am continuing to have issues with pixelation on a few premium channels (some Starz, Cinemax, and the NFL Network). I have confirmed my connections with the TA and Bolt are per the recommendations and that the cable card is paired. SNR looks good and it is a straight run from outside to this spot.
> 
> Any ideas or things I could try or at least a fact base on how to resolve this with Charter(if it is a Charter thing?). I am about to get thrown out of the house because of the the issue along with the Bolt.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


Are you using the pass-thru connection with the tuning adapter? If you are, you need to use a splitter before the tuning adapter (and not use the pass-thru). That is the cause of a lot of pixelation issues.


----------



## bobbypats (Jun 19, 2016)

I had it originally using the pass through but connected vis the splitter after someone posted a link showing. In looking at my diagnostics the Signal on those channels with issue is 87% (all others are at least 90%). The SNR on the pixelating channels are 35 and all the good channels are 36. I am not sure if that is any meaningful information but something I observed.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bobbypats said:


> I had it originally using the pass through but connected vis the splitter after someone posted a link showing. In looking at my diagnostics the Signal on those channels with issue is 87% (all others are at least 90%). The SNR on the pixelating channels are 35 and all the good channels are 36. I am not sure if that is any meaningful information but something I observed.


Those numbers are fine. I often have a mix of 87 and 90 on the same channel at different times.

Are RS Corrected and RS Uncorrected zero?


----------



## bobbypats (Jun 19, 2016)

The RS Corrected is 0. The RS uncorrected is 201326580.

If I haven't already mentioned it, the channels impacted are the Switched Digital channels. 

Charter came out to today and couldn't find anything. Said the noise of the line was minimal.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bobbypats said:


> The RS Corrected is 0. The RS uncorrected is 201326580.
> 
> If I haven't already mentioned it, the channels impacted are the Switched Digital channels.
> 
> Charter came out to today and couldn't find anything. Said the noise of the line was minimal.


Sorry, I don't use SDV or have a TA. Your errors are really bad. A restart will clear them. I would tune to a good channel, do the restart, then check the errors after an hour. If they are zero, you need help. I'm going to speculate that the Bolt doesn't count RS Corrected errors. A basic Roamio doesn't either.


----------



## bobbypats (Jun 19, 2016)

Alright I spoke to Tivo and they said the SNR needs to be below 35 to eliminate the pixelation/tinning. I guess I need to call Charter again. The odd thing is all my good channels had an SNR of 36. I feel like I am so close to having a great system but these bad channels are killing me. NFL Network for instance doesn't have a good alternative unless going to a Charter DVR.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

bobbypats said:


> Alright I spoke to Tivo and they said the SNR needs to be below 35 to eliminate the pixelation/tinning. I guess I need to call Charter again. The odd thing is all my good channels had an SNR of 36. I feel like I am so close to having a great system but these bad channels are killing me. NFL Network for instance doesn't have a good alternative unless going to a Charter DVR.


36-37 SNRs are fine. Pretty much all my QAM256 channels are on that range, and I don't have such issues. I would be worried if my SNRs are 40 +, and channel strength is 100.

Are you using a splitter for the TA?

https://support.tivo.com/articles/F...l-a-Tuning-Adapter-for-Switched-Digital-Video


----------



## bobbypats (Jun 19, 2016)

I am using a splitter. I was thinking the SNR was good but now I have TIVO telling me it has to be under 35 and Charter is saying there is nothing they can do. Really frustrating.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

bobbypats said:


> I am using a splitter. I was thinking the SNR was good but now I have TIVO telling me it has to be under 35 and Charter is saying there is nothing they can do. Really frustrating.


Are these issues on SDV channels (TA adapter required) only? In other words, removing the TA from the equation would give you no issues? If that's the case, maybe you have a bad TA and try to replace it?

To share my experience about 20 months ago, I had the same issue with TiVo Roamio Plus and Cox. I tried everything, four Cox visits, change coax cables, tuning adapters, splitters, put a bunch of attenuators, etc. everything! To the point of selling all my TiVo boxes, and getting Directv. Now I have Verizon FIOS with Bolt (and Mini) for about three months, with no issues (apart from a bad Bolt that TiVo replaced at no cost). Still keeping my Directv, just in case.

Sorry man, TiVo can be a pain in the a** when it does not work, for whatever cause. Good luck to you (I sincerely mean it).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thyname said:


> Are these issues on SDV channels (TA adapter required) only? In other words, removing the TA from the equation would give you no issues? If that's the case, maybe you have a bad TA and try to replace it?


See post 6.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I have Charter and SDV. I have no pixellation on any channels. Unfortunately, I don't have any of the premiums you listed, so I can't check them. But for reference, here are some of my diagnostics for one particular SDV channel:

SNR 36dB
Signal Strength 90%
RS Uncorrected and Corrected both 0

Back when I had the equipment that could tell me which channels were SDV and which ones weren't, I only had about 50 SDV channels total out of 700 or so in my market. I did however have a similar problem years ago with different equipment on Charter. In my case it turned out to be a bad device on their end where the signal came into my neighborhood. When they replaced that, my problem went away. But it took 3 months and me buying 5 different tuners to figure out.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> See post 6.


Thanks. I missed that.

Since the issue is with the SDV channels, maybe the issue is with the tuning adapter? Verizon FIOS I have now fortunately does not use TAs, but I remember from my Cox times, they were all wonky and needed replacing a couple of times to get the one that worked.

As mdavej said above, it also may be an issue with the Charter terminal outside the house. By experience, TiVo tends to be far more sensitive to the signal, unlike the STB provided by the cable co. That can often work fine with less than perfect signals.


----------



## bobbypats (Jun 19, 2016)

I definitely got that from the Charter tech. Said the signals at the street looked good and minimal signal loss to the house. His statement is I don't know what to ask for because everything is within tolerance numbers.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bobbypats said:


> I definitely got that from the Charter tech. Said the signals at the street looked good and minimal signal loss to the house. His statement is I don't know what to ask for because everything is within tolerance numbers.


Does your TV have diagnostics? Does your cable modem? Both of mine have signal levels and the modem has error counters too.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have Cox in central CT. Pixelization started one day and I couldn't fix it. Cox came out,rewired everything but said there was a issue at the pole. Next morning got a call and all has been well since. Sometimes you need outside engineering to get involved. Good luck


----------



## bobbypats (Jun 19, 2016)

Another Charter guy came out and recognized there is an issue. Could be at the street or back further. Sending a line tech out to work through it. 555 Mhz and 585 Mhz are problems. Fingers crossed they figure it out.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry, I don't use SDV or have a TA. Your errors are really bad. A restart will clear them. I would tune to a good channel, do the restart, then check the errors after an hour. If they are zero, you need help. I'm going to speculate that the Bolt doesn't count RS Corrected errors. A basic Roamio doesn't either.


Don't you mean "if the errors are NOT zero then you need help"?

I usually check for errors on all the tuners on my Roamio Basic to make sure the uncorrected stays at zero.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

swyman18 said:


> Don't you mean "if the errors are NOT zero then you need help"?
> 
> I usually check for errors on all the tuners on my Roamio Basic to make sure the uncorrected stays at zero.


I guess it sounds that way. My logic was that if a good channel has no errors after an hour, then it's related to SDV. Like I said, I'm not an SDV person. From what was reported, SDV channels are full of errors.

True, I usually suggest someone restart on a "good" channel, then check all tuners. But I didn't know if that would help. I'm so glad I don't have SDV.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

After 3 Charter techs, the 3rd one found that my signal is great, but the QOS is poor. Calling in a line tech. As this is the 5th person coming today, I asked for a service supervisor to come too.

SNR: 36db
Signal Strength: 90%

*Tuning Adapters*.. I see some folks saying you need to add a splitter if you're using these adapters. I have the cable running into the adapters and then to my Bolt. I also have the USB cable connected too. I'm lost as to where to add a splitter or what its used for. Can someone explain or provide details?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tommiet said:


> After 3 Charter techs, the 3rd one found that my signal is great, but the QOS is poor. Calling in a line tech. As this is the 5th person coming today, I asked for a service supervisor to come too.
> 
> SNR: 36db
> Signal Strength: 90%
> ...


If you are using Motorola tuning adapters, there is probably a good chance you will get pixelation if you use their passthru. Instead of using it, put the cable coming out of the wall into a splitter. The 2 outputs go to the TiVo and tuning adapter respectively (and usb from the adapter to the TiVo).

All charter techs should be trained to do it this way. Unfortunately, they don't always follow their own guidelines.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

tommiet said:


> *Tuning Adapters*.. I see some folks saying you need to add a splitter if you're using these adapters. I have the cable running into the adapters and then to my Bolt. I also have the USB cable connected too. I'm lost as to where to add a splitter or what its used for. Can someone explain or provide details?


The coax output of the tuning adapter decimates the signal (if it's a Motorola). Don't connect that to anything unless you've grown to like the pixellation. Take the coax from the wall, connect to the input of a 2-way splitter. Connnect one leg of the splitter to your Tivo and the other to the Tuning Adapter.

Motorola tuning adapters have the worst signal loss. I've read that Cisco tuning adapters have hardly any additional loss beyond the normal 3dB. So if you have a Cisco, you can safely leave it the way you have it.

If you don't believe me, have your tech measure the signal before and after. In mine, it's about a 6dB loss which is gigantic (3dB is about a 50% loss).


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

rainwater said:


> If you are using Motorola tuning adapters, there is probably a good chance you will get pixelation if you use their passthru. Instead of using it, put the cable coming out of the wall into a splitter. The 2 outputs go to the TiVo and tuning adapter respectively (and usb from the adapter to the TiVo).
> 
> All charter techs should be trained to do it this way. Unfortunately, they don't always follow their own guidelines.


They are Motorola adapters. Will add a splitter per your instructions and test.

THANKS!!!


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

rainwater said:


> If you are using Motorola tuning adapters, there is probably a good chance you will get pixelation if you use their passthru. Instead of using it, put the cable coming out of the wall into a splitter. The 2 outputs go to the TiVo and tuning adapter respectively (and usb from the adapter to the TiVo).
> 
> All charter techs should be trained to do it this way. Unfortunately, they don't always follow their own guidelines.





mdavej said:


> The coax output of the tuning adapter decimates the signal (if it's a Motorola). Don't connect that to anything unless you've grown to like the pixellation. Take the coax from the wall, connect to the input of a 2-way splitter. Connnect one leg of the splitter to your Tivo and the other to the Tuning Adapter.
> 
> Motorola tuning adapters have the worst signal loss. I've read that Cisco tuning adapters have hardly any additional loss beyond the normal 3dB. So if you have a Cisco, you can safely leave it the way you have it.
> 
> If you don't believe me, have youtr tech measure the signal before and after. In mine, it's about a 6dB loss which is gigantic (3dB is about a 50% loss).


Will add the splitter and test. Charter coming back out again tomorrow. I wil ask the tech to test the signal level before and after the tuner. I plan on calling them everyday until they get it fixed.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

tommiet said:


> Will add the splitter and test. Charter coming back out again tomorrow. I wil ask the tech to test the signal level before and after the tuner. I plan on calling them everyday until they get it fixed.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!


Sounds good. But it's not a tuner. It doesn't tune anything. It just sends a channel number to the cable company. All the tuners are in your Tivo.

And be careful. They may try to charge you for some of those daily visits.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

mdavej said:


> Sounds good. But it's not a tuner. It doesn't tune anything. It just sends a channel number to the cable company. All the tuners are in your Tivo.
> 
> And be careful. They may try to charge you for some of those daily visits.


Charter tried to charge me for the first service call, but gave me credit for it after I *****ed.

After 6 service calls, my problem has been fixed. It was a head unit down the street and after it was replaced, the problem is gone. It took 4 different techs to find the issue and 2 different line techs to get it fixed. Charter also sent out a supervisor to check that all the past work that was done correctly.

I was at the point of going back to Dish. Yes, it would have cost me more each month, but I would not have the crap for picture that Charter has provided for the last 3 weeks.

Will cross my fingers and see if this fix last.


----------



## bobbypats (Jun 19, 2016)

I am hoping I get the same resolution before the NFL Network starts airing games.


----------

